

Why Every Startup Should Complete the Y Combinator Funding Application - antigua
http://www.centernetworks.com/every-startup-should-complete-y-combinator-app

======
kingsidharth
True that, it made everything so clear. After filling it up I knew what was
the "exact" problem I was trying to solve.

What people are on-board with me, what value they are gonna bring in.

Where do we stand. It really makes everything transparent and brings you to
the ground.

------
KleinmanB
Totally on point, but they dont provide "space" for their businesses.

------
citizenkeys
All things Y Combinator at Y Combinator Universe: <http://ycuniverse.com/>

------
Andrewski
You know, not everybody wants to give away their plans for free. Nor does
everyday wat to cut somebody else in on the action.

~~~
jeff18
The whole point of the article is that you use the application as an exercise,
without actually submitting it.

~~~
Andrewski
Some HTML forms send every character you type as you type them.

~~~
cvg
The way to check for that is view source. In Chrome: view-
source:<http://news.ycombinator.com/w2011form>. No JS. Does YC or HN even use
JS?

~~~
gus_massa
When you are logged, only the upvotes and downvotes in HN use JS.

